# Another Maple Burl Duck call



## James (Nov 11, 2013)

Another call from the wood that I got from mja979, man this is some sweet wood.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 11, 2013)

Thats a good looking call!!! 

Mark


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice looking call. From the shape, I'm assuming that it's a goose call. Who's guts are you using? 

Brent


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2013)

Sweet G-Zus that thing looks 3D. Outstanding
Scott


----------

